# Radio Pioneer (de auto) no enciende MVH-075UB



## Contraband (May 23, 2017)

Hola!, un amigo me trajo una radio Pioneer creo que el modelo es MVH-075UB. Me dijo que le quemaba los fusibles, la probé con mi fuente y comprobé que estaba en corto!

La desarme y en la parte de la entrada vi 2 diodos SMD (con la inscripción que decía: V6 47) que tenían fugas, los reemplace por 2 1n4007 y también le cambie un capacitor que estaba algo inflado...

Bien, pruebo la radio y prendía a la perfección!!

Cuando pongo la plaqueta dentro del gabinete metalico no me percate de que una de las 2 patas de la bobina o inductor principal (no se bien que es, pero lo tuve que sacar para cambiar los diodos) estaba tocando el gabinete, cuando le aplico 12v la radio no prendio, la desarmo y corrijo ese error vuelvo a aplicarle 12v y la radio siguió sin prender!

En la primera foto del lado derecho se ve un integrado de 8 patas que dice D9876A, a ese integrado le llegan 12 v en la pata 8 pero por la pata 1 (creo que es la salida de 5v) no tiene voltaje!


Algún comentario o sugerencia?
Gracias!



se me había ocurrido tirarle 5v a la pata 1 de ese integrado y probar si enciende!, dije una boludes? ja


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2017)

Hola caro Don Contraband , creo que alguna trilla (filete) de cubre esploto (derretiuse) con la curriente de corto circuito cuando una de las puntas de la bobina toco en la masa o tierra.
Esa bobina es un choke o mejor una trampa para senales molestos parasicticos que porventura puedan venir en la alimentación DC (12V).
Te recomendo investigar con mucho detenimento pistas de cubre por donde pasa la alimentación de 12V que pueden quedarse fundidas.
Tanbien revise si no hay estropiado algun hueco mectalizado ese hace conección entre las dos faces de la tarjeta madre.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Contraband (May 24, 2017)

Hola Daniel!, es muy difícil seguir las pistas porque son muy chicas y la plaqueta es de doble cara, hay alguna técnica para esto?

No entiendo lo ultimo, la placa tiene 2 tierras?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2017)

Contraband dijo:


> Hola Daniel!, es muy difícil seguir las pistas porque son muy chicas y la plaqueta es de doble cara, hay alguna técnica para esto?
> 
> No entiendo lo ultimo, la placa tiene 2 tierras?


Descurpe mi Portuñol mediocre jajajaja ,La tarjeta tiene dos caras de cubre y hay Los agujeros mectalizados que garantizan lo contacto electrico entre els (las dos caras) , ojalá no tengas estropiado alguns dels cuando sacaste lo inductor de choke .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Contraband (May 24, 2017)

jaja, tu portuñol es bueno!

Ahora entiendo... voy a corroborar que los agujero metálicos unan ambas cara de la plaqueta!. A la noche chequeo esto y comento como me fue!

Gracias!


----------



## Contraband (May 25, 2017)

Bueno... no se que hacer, los agujeros principales unen ambas partes de la plaqueta y la mayoría de los agujeritos chiquitos también..

Al integrado de audio le llegan 12v en 2 patas y en otra 3,5v

Al display le llegan 3,5v en 2 o 3 patas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2017)

Bueno lo mejor a hacer es buscar en la Internet por lo manual de servicio dese equipo o lo diagrama esquemactico , sin eses en las manos es muy dificil arreglar.
att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Contraband (May 25, 2017)

Lo había buscado ayer y no lo pude encontrar y hoy insistiendo un poco mas logre encontrarlo!

Dejo el link por si a alguno le hace falta: https://elektrotanya.com/pioneer_mv...ub_crt5570_car_media_center.pdf/download.html

lo voy a leer y voy a intentar solucionarlo, después comento como me fue!
Gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2017)

Contraband dijo:


> Lo había buscado ayer y no lo pude encontrar y hoy insistiendo un poco mas logre encontrarlo!
> 
> Dejo el link por si a alguno le hace falta: https://elektrotanya.com/pioneer_mv...ub_crt5570_car_media_center.pdf/download.html
> 
> ...


Voy tanbien dar un vistazo y despues platicamos mas aun.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

